# Biggest haul of my life, 87 bottles!



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi folks,

Last week I said “I think my usual spot is running out.” I’m not sure I could have been more wrong if I tried.

Saturday I was just getting into the water when someone told me a girl lost her phone upstream by the railroad bridge. I told myself the bottles will always be here and there’s no downside to doing a good deed. I found her phone but she had already left so I made the best of my situation and dove at the railroad bridge. Lots of old pieces of cars, machinery, signs, other rusty metal. I managed to pull out 6 or so bottles before I decided to head back to my regular spot.

I was planning to only be there for ten or fifteen minutes and sweep the area but when I dove down I found a whole run of bottles just on the surface. 3 bottles wide and probably 20 feet long. We just had a nasty storm rip through and I think that must have blown them down from upstream.

Enough backstory, I know you folks like photos. I present the best day of collecting I’ll ever have: 87 bottles, 46 partials, part of a crock jug, and an iPhone (returned).







Of those, I kept 46. I cleaned almost all of them last night. Here they are before cleaning when I sorted my keepers.





Notably I pulled 15 Coca-Cola’s from 7 different plants, 3 7Up’s, 2 Canada Dry’s, a NuGrape, 3 Pepsi’s (I gave one away to someone who helped me bring up my kayak), a Simpson Spring, a Milton Spring, a Sanford’s Genuine Ginger, and my first medicine bottle in cobalt!

I’ll post photos of individual bottles later in the day. I typed this up on my morning break at work, have to wait til lunch to update!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 16, 2020)

Wow what a score brother. Glad you helped that girl out. Funny because none of my good deeds go unpunished. Everytime I help anyone something bad happens to me.  I give someone a ride and my car breaks down or I run out of gas on the way back home. I help someone put in there air conditioner and I slice my hand on the fins. I help an old lady across the street and I slip and fall on the way back ripping my pants. Always something. Still doesn't stop me I guess I am a glutton for punishment.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 16, 2020)

Wow quite the haul!  What's the age on the Cokes?  And is the milk bottle embossed?


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 16, 2020)

@CanadianBottles here are the Cokes, I arranged them by plant and I’m in the process of dating them. I’m not so great at it.

These are Boston MA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Worcester MA









New Bedford MA, New York NY, Portland ME, Dorchester MA









This one isn’t embossed but I’m pretty sure it’s a Coke. Peoria IL


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 16, 2020)

Here are the sodas and spring waters.

2 Moxie, never seen a big one like this anywhere else. These are my first Moxie bottles, I’ve been looking for one for a while now.





Simpson Spring from South Easton MA





Chas Copeland Milton Spring, Milton MA 1930s





Cool windmill on the reverse





2 Bostonia, 1 Pureoxia bottled in Natick.





2 Pepsi-Colas





NuGrape





3 7Up, the ACL has all come off but the residue can still be read at the right angle.









2 Canada Dry, ACL in the same state as the 7Up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone recognize this head and cross embossing? I think it was probably spring water.





Welch’s Grape Juice


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 16, 2020)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> @CanadianBottles here are the Cokes, I arranged them by plant and I’m in the process of dating them. I’m not so great at it.
> 
> These are Boston MA
> 
> ...


On the thinnest part of the skirt (waist) the number on the left is the date code. This one is 1954.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 16, 2020)

The Coke bottles below Coca Cola on one side may say Nov 16th 1915 or Dec 25th 1923 or more commonly found D-PATENT with Patent # or just plain 6 fluid once or 6 1/2 fluid ounce on both sides? The one with no Coke on Bottle is a newer ACL with ACL Color worn off or Paper Label missing. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Jun 16, 2020)

alot of locations often have more bottles than you first realise , eventually you clean them out but river locations often hold more than first though and can sometimes take years to entirely empty out .

I found one location that had 100's and 100's of bottles but I had to swim for them and only pull out 20 or so at a time so it took a while to empty out and is still more there but a lot of common coke bottles like you found and ours here don't even have city names on them


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 16, 2020)

I have always wanted to take my kayak and go down my local river and just bottle hunt. Great score!


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 16, 2020)

I’m going again tomorrow and I still have to post the rest of the bottles from this trip and Monday’s. Tons of porcelain.


----------



## BottledUp33 (Jun 17, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Wow what a score brother. Glad you helped that girl out. Funny because none of my good deeds go unpunished. Everytime I help anyone something bad happens to me.  I give someone a ride and my car breaks down or I run out of gas on the way back home. I help someone put in there air conditioner and I slice my hand on the fins. I help an old lady across the street and I slip and fall on the way back ripping my pants. Always something. Still doesn't stop me I guess I am a glutton for punishment.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Damn dude!! You sound like me!! 

What in the hell did we do wrong ?!?!?! Lol!!


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 17, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Wow what a score brother. Glad you helped that girl out. Funny because none of my good deeds go unpunished. Everytime I help anyone something bad happens to me. I give someone a ride and my car breaks down or I run out of gas on the way back home. I help someone put in there air conditioner and I slice my hand on the fins. I help an old lady across the street and I slip and fall on the way back ripping my pants. Always something. Still doesn't stop me I guess I am a glutton for punishment.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Seems you have a point. I learned how to drive the tractor at work yesterday and the radiator overheated on my second run. Had to stop working with it, halted the project.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 17, 2020)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> Seems you have a point. I learned how to drive the tractor at work yesterday and the radiator overheated on my second run. Had to stop working with it, halted the project.


For me in particular, No good deed goes unpunished. It is uncanny. I can't do anything for anybody without suffering for kindness. At first I thought it was my imagination but I have to accept the fact.  For whatever reason, it is what it is.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 17, 2020)

3 bottles with no embossing, they have a strange stippled texture and some areas where either a paper label or ACL would have been stuck on






3 miscellaneous bottles. I have a mother of that one in the middle. I’m think soda on the first two and ketchup on the last one.





Some kind of whiskey maybe? The cap has a bunch of holes in it that were made by whoever bought it. Thoughts?













A jar with some neat sides









A thick quart sized milk jug





I can’t find anything on this jar. It has a patent number of 210,352 but that brings up some Israeli medical supplies, no idea on this one.










I’m guessing ketchup again






Fancy ketchup?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 17, 2020)

BottledUp33 said:


> Damn dude!! You sound like me!!
> 
> What in the hell did we do wrong ?!?!?! Lol!!


I think we have to charge them. No more on my tab so to speak. Sad, I liked helping people out.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 17, 2020)

Finally my favorites of the whole day.

My first aqua
GENUINE SANFORD’S GINGER
A DELICIOUS COMBINATION OF
GINGER, FRENCH BRANDY, AND
CHOICE AROMATICS REG’D 1876




POTTER DRUG & CHEM CORP.




BOSTON MASS. U.S.A.





I love the diamond pattern on this one but I can’t find anything about it














Salt shaker






My first cobalt! Chipped but still pretty cool.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embe (Jul 1, 2020)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> ^^I heard that the holes in the top were added to repurpose as a starch shaker (or some other cleaning powder)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jul 3, 2020)

You nailed it! Thanks so much!


----------



## Timelypicken (Aug 15, 2020)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> Finally my favorites of the whole day.
> 
> My first aqua
> GENUINE SANFORD’S GINGER
> ...


My salt and pepper shaker are exactly like the one you found


----------

